# Pagawa



## MickyS

Cannot find this word...

Sentence is "gusto ko pagawa ang bahay ko"

To me it looks like...I would like the house repaired.

Thanks for the assistance...


----------



## DotterKat

*Gusto kong ipagawa ang bahay ko*.
_
I want to have my house repaired.
_


----------



## epistolario

When you say "pagawa" in Tagalog, Filipinos usually (and incorrectly?) translate it as "fix" in English. Perhaps, because the same word "pagawa" is used when you go to a local shop to have your damaged TV, radio, electic fan, or other appliances fixed. It actually depends on the context: 

Let's say in the provinces, some people live in nipa huts. Then one of the children graduates and finds a job abroad. He or she will usually send money to his o her hometown so they can turn their nipa hut into a regular bungalow or a two-storey house. 

It can also be used when referring to minor changes in the house, like changing the wooden floors into tiles, replacing damaged walls with new and better quality materials, etc. 

Aside from "pagawa", we also say "pinaganda" (ganda=beautiful), or "pinaayos" (ayos=fix). It can also apply to specific parts of the house: 

Pinaayos/pinagawa/pinaganda nila and CR/kitchen nila. 
They had their toilet/kitchen remodeled or renovated (depending on the context).

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=523711


----------

